# TTS winter mats?



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Any suggestion of aftermarket rubberwinter mats? 
Need to get ready for the winter :snowcool:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Weathertech is the best ones I have ever bought, the custom ones, not the rubber ones.


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

are you talking about the DigitalFit one?

any other suggestions if i want to save some money ? 


thanks !


----------



## evilgabbie (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't think they made a DIGIFIT for the TT


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

evilgabbie said:


> I don't think they made a DIGIFIT for the TT


The do not...I sent them an e-mail asking them whether they had any plans to and their response was a firm no....


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

I used to use the Audi winter mats but now use these coco mats year round instead in all of my cars. They look great, don't fade and wear like iron (I can only speak for this particular brand though). I like them because they have a heavy rubber backing that traps salt/dirt and keeps the carpets clean. You just shake them out ocassionally. I live in Massachusetts, so experience lots of messy weather.

http://www.cocomats.com/style.htm


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

I like the Audi ones. I tried WeatherTech and they did not fit - it wasn't even close. I did make them fit, but it took some cutting and trimming. My sister-in-law had a similar problem with WeatherTech mats on another vehicle.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

The OEM ones work fairly well and the choices are definitely limited for our cars. Aside from the Weathertech liners not being available for the TT, IMO they do provide the best protection for the carpets; however, can be a bit slippery. Have them in a B8 A4 and jammed the top of my foot against the bottom the the brake pedal a couple of times when getting into the car.


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks guys! i think ill will give he Audi ones a try. 
any other tips regarding protecting the interior from ****ty michigan weather ??


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Sorry I did mean the Digifit, I had no clue they did not make them.

The other ones they make are not worth buying.

I have the Audi all-weather, looks like I will be using those.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

My Audi all weather ended up cracking within a year and a half. The ones I had on the Mk1 TT were nice... quality went down.


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

Are these the ones that you guys are talking about ?? if not, any thoughts about these ? 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-TTS-2.0T/Interior/Floor_Mats/ES10873/ 

or should i just get 5 of these??? 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-TTS-2.0T/Interior/Floor_Mats/ES2062566/


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

^ 1st ones are better for winter (that's what I was referring to)


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

+1 for the Audi official all weather mats. They were a great price and have a flawless fit and finish. Looks great with the all black and silver TT logo. I have only had mine for 3 months so I cannot attest to the durability other than they have held up absolutely great so far. Hold water well and clean up real easy since the grooves are deep but not TOO deep

I am also going to get a set of the 10$ ones on ECS so that I can rock some cumffy carpet in the summer/spring time...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

unclubbedvdub said:


> I am also going to get a set of the 10$ ones on ECS so that I can rock some cumffy carpet in the summer/spring time...


Do you think those ECS ones are better than the stock ones that came with your RS?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Marty said:


> Do you think those ECS ones are better than the stock ones that came with your RS?


Pretty sure the ECS ones are OEM, just not the ones used here in the US. I figured for $21 including shipping I couldn't go wrong with having an extra set. Mine should arrive Monday and I'll report back.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

*Salt.....*

The audi ones work great with the car, but as most people here in Canada..... we have to deal with salt. The black carpet and salt do not mix well. Im my car, I have the OEM Audi all weathers and underneath, I have a black towel to protect the carpet surrounding the mats. Once you get salt in the black carpeting around the mats, you will be scrubbing for hours when summer hits and you do your summertime clean up..... Just my 2 cents 

JP


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks, that is great advice, up here (down here from ur standpoint) in ann arbor we get lots of salt too.. ill be sure to place black towel under mine. 

reallly reallllllyyy hate dirty carpets.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

mtbscoTT said:


> Pretty sure the ECS ones are OEM, just not the ones used here in the US. I figured for $21 including shipping I couldn't go wrong with having an extra set. Mine should arrive Monday and I'll report back.


I bought a set of the ECS 10.00 mats a few weeks ago. REALLY nice mats at twice the price!

I also have the o.e. rubber "winter" mats. Fit is nice but not as much coverage as my gorilla mats in my GTI.Black towel sounds like a good idea!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the orders on the TT mats and all the support! :beer: 

For the price you really cant go wrong to get a set for the winter and save one for the summer! and you'll STILL be under the cost of what rubber mats cost. 

Either way you go both are great solutions for the winter months! :thumbup: 

Jason


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I actually bought a set of the OEM rubber matts. I don't really need to worry about salt like the others, but I thought $84.00 wasn't too bad and would help when it rains. Hopefully they fit well.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> I used to use the Audi winter mats but now use these coco mats year round instead in all of my cars. They look great, don't fade and wear like iron (I can only speak for this particular brand though). I like them because they have a heavy rubber backing that traps salt/dirt and keeps the carpets clean. You just shake them out ocassionally. I live in Massachusetts, so experience lots of messy weather.
> 
> http://www.cocomats.com/style.htm


I saw the picture of your coco mats in another thread where you posted pictures of your car...I called coco mats to have them "build" a set of mats for me and, because I live in a winter climate, I asked them to build the mats such that they covered the entire carpet to ensure that all the salt, sand and snow would be kept away from the carpet...

Though they were we willing the build the mats for me as specified above they had some concern that the thickness of the mats could pose problems as the clutch may not have the necessary travel...

Would appreciate your thoughts on this as you i) have the car and ii) have the mats so hopefully will be bale to help out...

Thanks in advance,


Joel


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

I can measure the thickness for you if you like, but from my exprience the carpets don't get all that dirty up under the pedals. It's mostly the heel pad and around the corner of the dead pedal/foot rest, which wouldn't be helped by a longer carpet I don't think. I just pull the mats occasionally and vacuum the grit that gets in there. These mats probably don't capture as much water as the Audi winter mats but I just like the way they look. The other benefit is that they don't squeek as much under wet boots.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> I can measure the thickness for you if you like, but from my exprience the carpets don't get all that dirty up under the pedals. It's mostly the heel pad and around the corner of the dead pedal/foot rest, which wouldn't be helped by a longer carpet I don't think. I just pull the mats occasionally and vacuum the grit that gets in there. These mats probably don't capture as much water as the Audi winter mats but I just like the way they look. The other benefit is that they don't squeek as much under wet boots.


I would greatly appreciate your measuring to see how much room there is between the clutch [when pressed all the way back] and the floor so that I can determine whether or not the coco mats are an option...

And, while there is certainly a small build of salt and other dirt behind the pedals I figure more protection can only be a good thing...

Thanks,


Joel


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> I can measure the thickness for you if you like, but from my exprience the carpets don't get all that dirty up under the pedals. It's mostly the heel pad and around the corner of the dead pedal/foot rest, which wouldn't be helped by a longer carpet I don't think. I just pull the mats occasionally and vacuum the grit that gets in there. These mats probably don't capture as much water as the Audi winter mats but I just like the way they look. The other benefit is that they don't squeek as much under wet boots.


TopCarbon, I would appreciate the measurements when you have a chance...


Thanks,


Joel


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry for the delay Joel. The coco mats are exactly .5 inches thick at the binding; slightly less on the inner area. I don't think that would effect clutch travel enough to be a problem. There is however an angle to the floor board next to the dead pedal and the mat will be too thick to conform to it, so I'd use that floor angle as the cut line for the mat's edge.

What color combination are you considering?


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

I should have mentioned that the clutch goes all the way to the floor as its stop point, so it would hit the mat anyway. But the clutch takup is above that by enough to easily clear a half inch - in my car anyway.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> Sorry for the delay Joel. The coco mats are exactly .5 inches thick at the binding; slightly less on the inner area. I don't think that would effect clutch travel enough to be a problem. There is however an angle to the floor board next to the dead pedal and the mat will be too thick to conform to it, so I'd use that floor angle as the cut line for the mat's edge.
> 
> What color combination are you considering?


TopCarbon:

Appreciate the response, very helpful indeed...that said, I do have one follow up and, to the extent possible, can you please help me better understand the specific portion of the floor board where the angles will not work...

Again, much thanks...


Joel


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

The floorboard has an angle that goes from the lower right corner of the dead pedal up to the right. I had considered rear mats (eventually decided against) and they sent me some heavy craft paper to cut to whatever size I wanted because they didn't have a template for MK2 TT rears on file. You're probably looking at a couple of weeks delay at most. In the interim, you can use a trick that I see some of the car show guys use - they wrap the floor mats in a large trash bag and fold the edges under so that they stay clean on the drive over - then pull them out when they get the car parked for judging.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> The floorboard has an angle that goes from the lower right corner of the dead pedal up to the right. I had considered rear mats (eventually decided against) and they sent me some heavy craft paper to cut to whatever size I wanted because they didn't have a template for MK2 TT rears on file. You're probably looking at a couple of weeks delay at most. In the interim, you can use a trick that I see some of the car show guys use - they wrap the floor mats in a large trash bag and fold the edges under so that they stay clean on the drive over - then pull them out when they get the car parked for judging.


TopCarbon:

Thanks so very much...

The issue that I am trying to avoid / solve is the collection of salt [and, in particular salt stains] on the carpet, rather than the mats, from the area that is not covered by the mats as opposed to keeping the mats clean...this is the reason that I am looking to cover as much of the carpeting as possible...winter can be very tough on dark carpets...

With much thanks,


Joel


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

3M makes a carpet protectant (Scotchgard 1023D) that will help with that. Soak your carpet a few times with it to minimize the salt staining. Any home goods retailer will have it.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> 3M makes a carpet protectant (Scotchgard 1023D) that will help with that. Soak your carpet a few times with it to minimize the salt staining. Any home goods retailer will have it.


Thanks for the tip...will some up tomorrow...


Joel


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> 3M makes a carpet protectant (Scotchgard 1023D) that will help with that. Soak your carpet a few times with it to minimize the salt staining. Any home goods retailer will have it.


Took a look at the Scotchgard site...the product you refer to is for pets [see http://www.blackfridayelectricblank...t_and_Rugs_Protector_14_Ounce-B001H1GSFW.html ]...are you sure that this is the best one to get as opposed to:

1. The "regular" carpet protector at http://www.scotchgard.com/wps/porta...1AJ1_nid=KMRC6CDN53gsNDZGJZBS7XglGZKMQMN4K8bl 

2. The "auto" fabric protector http://www.scotchgard.com/wps/porta...1AJ1_nid=2XWNLNXJX1gsZW1NZ8W6CTglGMX4SN2MJQbl 

Thanks so much,


Joel


----------



## 2008_tt_v6 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Comparing rubber mats*

Any advice on which one is best:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-TTS-2.0T/Interior/Floor_Mats/ES10873/

vs

http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant...ct_Code=OEM-0615200418J1&Category_Code=T2AIFM

Both cost about the same. Looking for thoughts on quality and area of protection.

Thanks.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

2008_tt_v6 said:


> Any advice on which one is best:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-TTS-2.0T/Interior/Floor_Mats/ES10873/
> 
> ...


Those both look to be the same mats to me [i.e. Audi OEM]...what is the difference...


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

They are the same.


----------



## 2008_tt_v6 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good catch. Bought myself a pair from ECS.

Thank you.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> I used to use the Audi winter mats but now use these coco mats year round instead in all of my cars. They look great, don't fade and wear like iron (I can only speak for this particular brand though). I like them because they have a heavy rubber backing that traps salt/dirt and keeps the carpets clean. You just shake them out ocassionally. I live in Massachusetts, so experience lots of messy weather.
> 
> http://www.cocomats.com/style.htm


TopCarbon:

I took your advice and ordered a set of Coco Mats in Patter #53 [i.e. black with grey flecks]...I spoke to Drew who sent me there templates which enabled me to customize my mats by i) making the drivers mat extend to the back of the footwell to catch more of the snow [and other junk] [i.e. the passenger side mat already extended as back as possible] and ii) added grommets to the passenger side mat [i.e. do no understand why grommets are standard on the driver's side but an option on the passenger side]...

I will have the mats in 2 weeks time and will post pictures...

Two of the key draws to the mats are i) the thick rubber backing which should do an excellent job of protecting the carpet and ii) they will hopefully never look dirty as the rubber Audi TT mats always look dirty which drives me nuts...

Thanks for pointing me in this direction...


Joel


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Joelc said:


> Those both look to be the same mats to me [i.e. Audi OEM]...what is the difference...


That's because they are the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Joelc said:


> TopCarbon:
> 
> I took your advice and ordered a set of Coco Mats in Patter #53 [i.e. black with grey flecks]...I spoke to Drew who sent me there templates which enabled me to customize my mats by i) making the drivers mat extend to the back of the footwell to catch more of the snow [and other junk] [i.e. the passenger side mat already extended as back as possible] and ii) added grommets to the passenger side mat [i.e. do no understand why grommets are standard on the driver's side but an option on the passenger side]...
> 
> ...


Please post pics when you get them! Maybe some of us can order mats from your same template.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Marty said:


> Please post pics when you get them! Maybe some of us can order mats from your same template.


That is certainly the plan to assist anyone else who is interested [i.e. give a little back to the community]...I have ordered mats with the maximum possible coverage and 'security' [i.e. fixed/stay in place] possible to provide the best protection...I did consider the having the mats "run up" the side but opted against it as the mats are so heavy that this portion would likely "flop over" and be in the way...

With a luck from UPS the pictures of the mats will be up either side of the new year and, yes, Coco Mats is keeping my template on file so all you have to do is tell them that you want the same mats that Joel ordered...


Joel


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Joelc said:


> That is certainly the plan to assist anyone else who is interested [i.e. give a little back to the community]...yes, Coco Mats is keeping my template on file so all you have to do is tell them that you want the same mats that Joel ordered...


Good job and thank you ! :beer:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Merry Christmas to me... Will see how the OEM Euro Rubber mats compare to the NA ones.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I have to say that I am very much looking forward to the Coco Mats and, in point of fact, they can not get here soon enough...

Though I will have had the car for a month in 3 days time I continue to suffer from OCD in terms of keeping it clean and, in particular, the inside...while the Audi OEM winter mats do a fair-to-good job of protecting the carpet they do a terrible job of "looking clean" because the rubber shows absolutely everything including every possible shoe print...arrrrgggg...

The Coco Mats -- because of their "design" -- are suppose to always look clean and, to that end, let's hope that they do as will be a major bonus to me...

Joel


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

*In Person...*


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

qckwitt said:


>


Those look pretty nice!!


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Joelc said:


> That is certainly the plan to assist anyone else who is interested [i.e. give a little back to the community]...I have ordered mats with the maximum possible coverage and 'security' [i.e. fixed/stay in place] possible to provide the best protection...I did consider the having the mats "run up" the side but opted against it as the mats are so heavy that this portion would likely "flop over" and be in the way...
> 
> With a luck from UPS the pictures of the mats will be up either side of the new year and, yes, Coco Mats is keeping my template on file so all you have to do is tell them that you want the same mats that Joel ordered...
> 
> ...



The custom designed and ordered Coco Mats arrived yesterday...I will hopefully have time to switch from the current OEM winter mats to the Coco Mats this afternoon or tomorrow morning [as I am busy with work until then and it is -15 C outside at the moment]...I will post pictures so that everyone can see how they look...stay tuned...


Joel


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Might have to wait until tomorrow [Friday] as it is snowing here and I would prefer to keep the inside of the car as dry as possible when making the switch over...


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

So how do you like the look of the Mats Joel? You have Monza Silver as well, correct?


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> So how do you like the look of the Mats Joel? You have Monza Silver as well, correct?


I hope / plan to break out the mats tomorrow and, as promised, will post photos...I got the mats in this colour...












I do not have the same colour as you as mine is Phantom Black...I thought that the black mats with grey dots would be the best colour as they match both the outrside / inside colours and they should never look too dirty because of the grey...

Anyways, pictures will be up tomorrow...

Joel


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Well the Coco Mats are installed and they look great...

Here are few before installation pictures noting that the one thing that I could not capture was the thickness of the mats which should provide excellent winter protection...




































Here are a few after installation pictures...












Notice, in the above picture, how the top of the mat goes further back that normal..and, though I had hoped that the mat would have wrapped up against the gas pedal to prevent any and all snow from touching the carpet I realize that this is not possible for safety reasons...












Notice, in the above picture, how far back the top of the mat goes...




The one problem that I did encounter is that the grommet holes are not perfectly / properly lined up...the driver one are off a bit but livable / workable...the passenger one are a real problem as can be seen in the below picture...will let you know what Coco Mats says as I have contacted them...














Comments welcome...



Joel


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Joelc said:


> The one problem that I did encounter is that the grommet holes are not perfectly / properly lined up...the driver one are off a bit but livable / workable...the passenger one are a real problem as can be seen in the below picture...will let you know what Coco Mats says as I have contacted them...


Drew at Coco Mats is "the man"...I just got off the telephone with him and he advised me that a new mat would be on its way free of charge...no way anyone can complain about that...their rating is :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

